# banded mane



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is my first attempt at banding a mane. I did it, not for a show, but to get Vega's mane to flop over. Her mane was like a mohawk when i got her, and it really hasnt grown much in the 5 months, so i decided to do this.I banded her mane the way her hair was leaning towards. Please tell me if it is good or not and what i can do to fix it.
This was her before i banded it.










This was after.










[/img]


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

the photo is pretty blurry but it looks all good have u tried a skinny hood on her


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my camera was on the fritz and that was the best pic i got, believe it or not. I haven't tried a hood on her, mainly because i have no idea how its supposed to go on. Do i still need to have her mane banded and put the hood on? I've seen them on horses where i board her, but never seen the process of it actually being put on.


----------



## ShaniNev87 (Dec 21, 2006)

how did u band her???


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

looks good, but I personally wouuld band on the other side of the neck, as it is the most traditional side for the mane to lay on. But you did a good job banding. Mine always look sucky but get the job done...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got a braiding kit online. It came with white rubber bands a comb. I googled how to do it, so i had somewhat of an idea how to band. First i wet her hair, then i start right after her bridle path and mane little pony tails. I also used clips to move the hair i wasn't banding out of my way. I banded her mane the way i think it would have grown in, half on one side, half on the other, but i was thinking i should just make it all go on one side. It didn't really take that long to do, and Vega did really well. I didnt cross tie her, or use anything to stand on. I let her be in her stall (when she was eating hay) and just started banding. I tried taking better pictures yesterday, but they came out even worse. I'm going to try taking her outside and taking pictures. If they are better, I'll post them


----------



## ShaniNev87 (Dec 21, 2006)

kewl. Ill have to look into it and if i do ill be sure to post pics...wouldnt mind giving it a go! which side of the neck is the main 'supposed' to fall on?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

as Jumpit said, the mane's supposed to be on the right side of the neck. My boyfriend's app's mane is like that, but i wanted something different. banding wasn't too hard for me. Im sure if i was in a show, i would have taken a longer time to make sure everything was even and everything, but it maybe took 30 minutes or so.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi no she doesnt need to be banded to put the skinny hood on i use to use one on my welsh as he had very thick hair which did the same thing. it is pretty easy to put on i just gather it all up make sure its all up the right way locate the eye holes as as soon as you have it up there make sure they can see before you pull it down the neck u could ask some one at ur agistment centre to help u


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok. Seems easy enough. I decided not to put one on her cause she sweats a lot and the banding is working really well. If after a week it doesnt work, i might think about it.


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks very good, but you said you were going to leave it on for a week or so right? I would be careful, it may make her mane break and fall out. Are you doing this for show or to get her mane to lay down? If you are doing this just to get it to lay down, then you may want to just spray oil on it (unbanded) and keep a slinky on it at night. If for show do the same(after banding) the night before.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well everyday i take them out and reband them. In the first picture i posted, her mane naturally stood straight up. Even tho she's an app, her mane and tail are very thick. I will keep that in mind tho. Thanks Zipster


----------

